# Just picked up our Xtrail



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

My wife and I had been driving our Matrix for almost 3 yrs when we decided to test drive the X. Well that was it. We both enjoyed the drive and the options available.
On Friday just before the long weekend we picked up our Black X SE. The reasons why we chose the SE is due to the heated seats (my wife loves them), the sunroof,fog lights and so on. It's everything we have always wanted in a vehicle. To give some background ,our Matrix like I mentioned was just shy of 3 yrs we had 29K kms on it, we drive to park and ride which is only 4 kms away, the trips to Kingston once in a while to Montreal once in while and to our cottage. We opted for the FWD due to a couple reasons. First off we don't drive much, we have always had FWD and never had a problem as we use use season appropriate tires, we didn't want to spend more for the AWD, we received an amazing deal on our FWD. I know some might say "but you bought an SUV it should be AWD" should it really? that is only your perception, we like the versatility of this vehicle, the ride heigth, the drive. We will never take it off road, we live in the city where streets are plowed (knock on wood) we have never been stuck in snow.

So far we only have a couple issues. The one that everyone talks about the arm rest (WTH?) and the other is why a casette deck? it's 2006 who carries casettes? My wife finds the seats a bit stiff and we hope these break in over time.
After 300Kms on the truck we have enjoyed every min. of it. I actually look forward to the next time I will drive, I have never done this with any other car.

Thanks


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*Congrats!*

Congrats on your purchase. My wife and I bought a silver 2006 SE AWD last November. Since then we've put over 24K kms in the truck. We chose the SUV for winter driving. We live in north-west New Brunswick and have our share of snow. During the winter we have it almost exclusively in AWD, and use AWD for bad rainstorms and the logging roads to the fishing camp. AWD is great in winter for sure-footed starts on ice and snow (huge difference from my Honda Civic), but you should have snow-mode on your X-trail, which should help out in those conditions.

We're both very happy with the truck, and still talk about how great and comfortable it is after all those kms. I agree with you about the cassette player. I hope future audio systems have MP3/iPod capability. As for the seats, they took a little while to get used to, but we don't mind them at all now, even for long trips.

Paul


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the Welcome Paul,

2 cars ago we drove the civic coupe with no winter tires. I found the Matrix much better even when the first winter passed (we got the Matrix in Jan 04) we did nt use winter tires till the following winter. I am looking forward to driving the truck this winter. I'm not over confident just cause it's an SUV.
I must admit I love the way the X drives, smooth. Our only issue is that our dog cannot jump high enought to get up in the back seats, she is a mini american eskimo and weighs 16lbs.
One day we'll take a trip to the east, one day soon.
So far I have had no issues with the cup holders they hold every single size of Starbucks coffee cups, with the extra sleeve.
What we'll be doing next is getting winter tires and rims, tinting the sunroof, reardoor (which I don't see why it's not done) and the driver and passenger windows as well.
About the Ipod connection I am using the FM transmitter pugged into the drivers side compartment and was able to transmit with no issues with lid down. The only problem is if I want to skip a song...If I had to choose a dream car that I know I could or would own, this is it !
Silver is sweet on the X. Funny though we would never see black Xs till we bought ours, now the blacks are everywhere.
One thing I find odd is the service intervals are very short for a Japanese car, our honda and toyota were every 6 months XXX amoutn of kms.
I can't wait till our break in period is over so I can test her out.
I look forward to meeting more people on this forum including yourself.

Thanks
JF


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

As much as we like the smell of new car, how long should the smell of engine parts breaking in last ?
One last question for right now, I do beleive our dealer tols us there is a tire pressure gauge in the dash, no where in the manual did read about this. Is there a pressure monitoring system in the X ?

Thanks


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

babber said:


> Is there a pressure monitoring system in the X ?
> 
> Thanks



There was not on the 05 edition......

Have the booklet for the 06s and don't see it mentioned.......


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

babber said:


> I can't wait till our break in period is over so I can test her out.


congrats on the XT. you'll love it. i just bought my black LE in July and have over 4300 kms. i bought mine through the nissan fleet manager via car cost canada. when i picked up the XT, he mentioned that there's no break in period for new cars these days. with the engines the way they are and how they're tested in production, the break in period myth has been carried over from generations past. even before the 1000 km mark, i took my XT down to the oregon coast and no problems.

as for the cassette player, i'm actually glad they have that there so i can plug in my iPod since Nissan is so backwards that they dont' have an AUX in plug.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

OK we are at 698 Kms after one week of having the vehicle, that's a lot for us. We drive about 8 kms a day. I think I have been making reasons to drive it. So far gas consumption is about where I thought it would be and a tadd more, I'm just use to the Matrix , can't compare the two I know, but it's the only thing I have as reference. I do wish the seats would turn off when the car turns off and that there be an alarm when you turn off the car to let you know the sunroof is opened.
Where to buy a anti-skid mat for the trunk? the cargo net is a joke(worst design ever).


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

babber said:


> OK we are at 698 Kms after one week of having the vehicle, that's a lot for us. We drive about 8 kms a day. I think I have been making reasons to drive it. So far gas consumption is about where I thought it would be and a tadd more, I'm just use to the Matrix , can't compare the two I know, but it's the only thing I have as reference. I do wish the seats would turn off when the car turns off and that there be an alarm when you turn off the car to let you know the sunroof is opened.
> Where to buy a anti-skid mat for the trunk? the cargo net is a joke(worst design ever).


I'm not sure what you mean by the seats turning off. Do you mean the heated seats? If so, there are 3 positions on the heater swtich. The middle one turns the heaters off.

We bought our rear cargo mat from Nissan. Some people on the forums have bought after-market mats, but we liked the fit and the X-Trail logo on ours.

As for your previous questions about engine smell, ours went away after a few thousand kms.

Paul


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought an industrial mat from Canadian Tire for about $10. Wal-mart also has them, cut them to fit and they work great!


----------



## Processor (Sep 8, 2006)

Greetings to all! 
Very soon I shall receive the X. There is a 3 months waiting for the new X in Moscow. Now X-Trail sells in my country in complete set X-Trail Columbia. In a gift each buyer receives winter jacket Columbia Titanium. Now I maintain Ford Focus and very much I wait X.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

it was the heated seats, I know I can turn them off but if I forget. I would have liked the option that when you turn the car off either an audible alarm goes off to remind you or they turn off automatically when you shut the car off. 
As for the smell thanks our is only 700kms right now.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

congrats on your new vehicle, you will enjoy it very much..a jacket eh ?


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks will check them out this weekend, but as above I too like the Nissan one..but was it expensive ?


----------



## leebee (Sep 7, 2006)

Picked up my 2006 X Trail about 2 weeks ago, my first Nissan ( and first none American ). I am loving it. Love that Pearl White colour. Hate the arm rest ( or lack of a proper one ).


----------



## jeff323 (Jul 26, 2006)

babber , sorry i am late joing the party, but welcome to the x trail family. We have a 05 SE black X trail, with limo black tints. coolest looking black SE xtrail around montreal (no one else has tints as dark as mine)...now that i said that watch more montreal member pop up with black x's...sorry any one that's has LOL. That seat firmness is still a bit of a pain for me, but i can live with it. The truck is just fun to drive, on a nice night here, open the windows and the sunroof, set the music and just go driving along the water people watching. Just take my word for it, do not tint your back window as dark as mine......it makes backing up a real nightmare.... other then that enjoy your new X trail, wish you many many miles with it.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

No worries, thank you Jeff.

I am looking forward to getting the windows tinted, I still don't understand the reason for not tinting the rear..so much for the "privacy glass"
I won;t be getting the limo black as I am not sure it's legal in Ontario and further more, my wife already has a hard time seeing at night, so I will get them to match up to the existing tint.

We are now experiencing a couple issues.

1- my wife and I race to the truck to see who will drive cause we both love the way it drives.

2- on a serious note, when stopped we are getting a very strong smell from the engine, not sure again if this is just break in?


----------

